# Why is Uber telling me “consecutive trip”?



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

When I get a ping it may say “consecutive trip” which is a new message for me and seems to mean nothing as it’s not consecutive, I often have declined the trip just before it.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I think there is a bonus you are unaware of for completing a certain number of trips.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Usually it is 3 consecutive trip you need to drive by accepting every pings. then you get the bonus. 1st ping starts some certain area but 2nd and 3rd don't matter where ever you will be. You Just have to finish 2nd and 3rd ride and you get bonus. Remember that No declining No Ignoring on receiving pings to make consecutive trips. This feature is to help pool riders because in busy area, drivers don't want to take pool riders.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

And no logging out. It's another "incentive" that you have to game. If you check your promotions, you can see how much the bonus will be and what the hours are.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Consecutive bonuses are to keep you only on their platform and not take trips from Lyft.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

it's a bonus..if you scroll the number thing at the top that shows your daily earning/last trip earnings/uber points it will also show 0/3, 1/3, 2/3 depending on the consecutive series you've completed


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

They are especially useful if you happen to be in a surge zone and get a pool.
You need to watch the amount though
in many cases taking or waiting for a consecutive trip may cause you to get less money than if you had ignored it if you are out of and near a surge zone when the request comes in.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

I would ignore these or layer them in at the end of the period if you're still in the required area. I'd rather get a Lyft Lux than be forced to take an Uber X. Where we live Uber "accidentally" enables Uber X every time you approach a particular highway that bisects the busiest parts of town. It's a persistent glitch that's plagued their platform for a couple years I've been told. Meanwhile the affected area grows larger. Yeah, right


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

I never had this bonus in my market I guess it’s new


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I never had this bonus in my market I guess it's new


We had em as high as $19 for 3 in chicago last week. They were just 4.50-7.50 this past week. That's why you need to watch the surges before just auto accepting if you can..


----------



## Five Stars (Oct 24, 2019)

Im in the Chicagoland area and get these "Consecutive Trips" when im closer to downtown. However, i believe the poster is referring to this "Consecutive Trips" showing up randomly in areas that are not established locations for this feature. I have noticed this on my app the last few days as well when i accept a trip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Galveston said:


> When I get a ping it may say "consecutive trip" which is a new message for me and seems to mean nothing as it's not consecutive, I often have declined the trip just before it.


They are trying to draw you out of the bushes.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The consecutive trip crap is usually downtown in the minimum fare jungle.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> The consecutive trip crap is usually downtown in the minimum fare jungle.


Yes. But. Min Fare + Surge + Consecutive Trip = Ring the Register ..... even bringing a min far up to $6 each ride, stack 5-7 of those an hour. You are now driving min miles and making $25-30/hr. Just have to be smart about it and not get min fare to death.

Brought in an extra $120 in consecutive trip $$$ week ago for 20 hours driving. Not bad if play the game right.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Galveston said:


> When I get a ping it may say "consecutive trip" which is a new message for me and seems to mean nothing as it's not consecutive, I often have declined the trip just before it.


So you can make $4 extra for 3 consecutive minimum fare trips. Great success!


----------



## BritSilverFox (Jul 23, 2019)

12345678 said:


> Consecutive bonuses are to keep you only on their platform and not take trips from Lyft.


Never has that on U. L sometimes offer bonuses if you complete 'x' consecutive trips without going offline (ie getting U trip); or will bonus by incremental $ (at 15c intervals whilst in specified area)


----------

